# Dorminey's Deer Processing--My order is ready



## Mac (Oct 26, 2005)

Mouth is watering for some of that "slim jim"

I am a do it your selfer, but after tasting some of his processed meat,  I had to take my last deer up there.

130 mile drive,  I didn't make a special trip,  my family lives about 12 miles from his place.

He has a very nice facility and  the product I have tasted was great.   

I can't wait until I see my sister, she picked up my order yesterday.   27 lbs. slim jim and  6 lbs. summer sausage

They are located N. of I - 85 in Franklin Cty on Farmer's Acadeny  Road.  If you live or hunt in that area I would highly recommend give it a try.

I don't know these people, just was impressed with there processing.


----------



## scottl29 (Oct 26, 2005)

Thanks for the info. I hunt up in Franklin and was thinking of trying them out if I don't have the time to do it myself. If they are really good then I'll be sending them more and my buddies as well.


----------



## Woody's Janitor (Oct 26, 2005)

Every time I go hunting I pass by it. I hope to stop there this weekend to have some slim jims and or jerky made.


----------



## marknga (Oct 26, 2005)

Please do yourself a favor and get some jerky made......
it is the best. Slim Jims are hard to beat also. My family really likes the cubed too, can't keep it in the freezer. 
Nice folks and super clean facility. 

Mark


----------



## jeeptastic (Oct 26, 2005)

I like his breakfast sausage. I am waiting on a batch of jerky and hamburger. That place is awesome and clean (we took a school club on a tour there).


----------



## TimR (Oct 27, 2005)

Can somebody give me directions on how to get there from I-85?  I tried to call information and get their number yesterday so I could take a deer to them but Alltel couldn't find it.  

Thanks!


----------



## Mac (Oct 27, 2005)

TimR

Directions PM'ed


----------



## TimR (Oct 27, 2005)

got it - thanks Mac!

tr


----------



## camo93 (Oct 27, 2005)

I dropped off two deer Monday... Can't wait to get them back.. Great folks..


----------



## GAGE (Oct 27, 2005)

How about a phone number?

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Mac (Oct 27, 2005)

706-384-5509


----------



## beginnersluck (Oct 27, 2005)

Dorminey's has some of the best jerky I've ever tasted.  I usually use them or J.J.'s in Baldwin.  It all depends on which one is closer to the land I'm hunting!  I hope to take a few deer there this year.


----------



## JoeKnowsBows (Oct 28, 2005)

I took 6 deer by their a few weeks ago & got them back last week & they taste great. Had slim jims & jerkey made from all them. We always run out through the summer but I plan on filling the old freezers up this year. Their the best when it comes to deer processing in north Ga.


----------



## Mac (Oct 28, 2005)

Sounds like I got to try their jerky.
What style of jerky do they make??


I also, saw a smoked sausage on the processing sheet.
Anyone ever had that?


----------

